# My puppies coat is DULL



## MyGizmo (Dec 1, 2009)

My puppy which is a shitzu-pikagnes-poodle mix (I think) coat is getting really DULL. When I first got him approx 4 months ago he was a very pretty shiny brown color, now his coat is very dull and he's mixture of brown and white. Could someone please suggest something for me to use on his coat? Thanks!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

MyGizmo said:


> My puppy which is a shitzu-pikagnes-poodle mix (I think) coat is getting really DULL. When I first got him approx 4 months ago he was a very pretty shiny brown color, now his coat is very dull and he's mixture of brown and white. Could someone please suggest something for me to use on his coat? Thanks!


I see his shaved face came back 


I am not really sure what could be causing the dull coat.. What are you feeding him? Zoey had a VERY shiny black coat when she was a puppy, but then her coat color changed to red, then tan, and now she's gray with flecks of black and tan mixed in. She is still very shiny though. I do notice that her hair looks more dull the longer it is and the less it is brushed. If I keep it brushed out when it's long it stays shiny looking.

How often to you bathe him? Could he be dirty? If you bathe him a lot, could the shampoo be getting left behind in the hair and causing it to dry out maybe? Do you use a conditioner?

Edit: Oh.. I thought your post said he was 4 months old.. not that you have had him for 4 months  How old is he now? If he's 7-9 months his adult coat could be coming in. That causes all kinds of odd things.


----------



## MyGizmo (Dec 1, 2009)

He's like 5.5 months, right now I'm feeding him purina puppy chow but I'm thinking about switching to blue buffalo or halo, the clerk at petco suggested these two brands. I take him to the groomers every other week for a bath. And yes, his face is growing back very nice.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

food could be the major issue. purina dog chow is plain and simple garbage/junk food.

How would you look eating bacon double cheese burgers from mcdonalds for every meal? Thats what its like feeding purina dog chow.


----------



## MyGizmo (Dec 1, 2009)

I changed his dog food to wellness for puppies, and I'm going to start adding some drops of fish oil to his food, I hope this helps!


----------

